# Restoring my Droid or Completing [K]IN3TX v1.0



## infolookup (Oct 4, 2011)

Hello All,

I am a bit new to this, but after hanging around the forums and having my Bionic for a bit now I wanted to try a new rom. I started with the instructions for Kin3tx v1.0 however I copied the wrong file to my sdcard, so after deleting the cache and other things when I tried to load the base rom I then realized it was not on the card.

I had to reboot, copy it, but now how do I get back into CWM recovery to complete the steps if I no longer have an OS on my phone. I did do a nanodroid backup, whats the best way to restore this if I need to go this route.

Thank you,
Infolookup


----------



## 2defmouze (Oct 12, 2011)

Sounds to me like you will need to use releasedroot to flash a stock system back on to your phone... assuming you can still get to fastboot (power down, hold down volume button and press power button, should see ap fasboot menu) it should work: http://rootzwiki.com/topic/5484-r3l3as3droot-and-43v3r-root-for-the-bionic-v21/

It will root your system as well (just use option 1 I believe in the program), so when done you can reinstall bootstrap, then go ahead and get back to flashing the ROM.


----------



## infolookup (Oct 4, 2011)

Thank you I can see the fastboot option so this should work. I must say for a first attempt at roming I expected something to go wrong I was just hoping I dont totally screw my phone up







.


----------



## infolookup (Oct 4, 2011)

Ok so I was able to do the restore however after rooting with "Petes v1.06", I install the CWM BionicBootstrap however I am unable to boot into recovery mode. This worked fine before I messed up my phone I am running system version 5.5.886.X875, 2.34, kernel 2.6.35.7-g790a33c with build 5.5.1_84_DBN-55.

Any ideas what I need to do so that I can boot into recovery to flash my rom?


----------



## 2defmouze (Oct 12, 2011)

Shouldn't use Pete's... the releasedroot tool should have rooted and applied foreverroot for you.

Are you sure you are rooted? Think there's a market app called root checker (something like that, search for it). Did bootstrap request SU permissions?


----------



## frostincredible (Jun 9, 2011)

2defmouze said:


> Shouldn't use Pete's... the releasedroot tool should have rooted and applied foreverroot for you.
> 
> Are you sure you are rooted? Think there's a market app called root checker (something like that, search for it). Did bootstrap request SU permissions?


Or use a file explorer and go to /system/bin and check for the "su" binary.


----------



## infolookup (Oct 4, 2011)

Thank you both, maybe something when wrong the first time I did it again and now all is well I was able to install the rom. The only thing I wanted to figure out is how could I have backed up my txt msgs, or data I had saved in certain apps?


----------



## frostincredible (Jun 9, 2011)

infolookup said:


> Thank you both, maybe something when wrong the first time I did it again and now all is well I was able to install the rom. The only thing I wanted to figure out is how could I have backed up my txt msgs, or data I had saved in certain apps?


I use MyBackup root in the Market. Works perfect IMO.


----------



## infolookup (Oct 4, 2011)

Thank you.


----------

